# Cutting Arrows to Lenght



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

What type of cutting tool are you boys using to cut an arrow to a desired length & are you taping first?

Pete


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought an arrow saw from Cabelas, http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Arrows-Shafts/Arrow-Building-Accessories%7C/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104192280/i/103858380/Cabelas-5000-RPM-Arrow-Cut-Off-Saw-Package/744740.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Farrow-building-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100024%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103858380%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104693580%253Bcat104192280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104192280%3Bcat103858380

I have Dremels and other cut off wheel saws, but really want to be sure my inserts sit true. I don't use tape and it leaves a very clean edge.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

BBYC said:


> I bought an arrow saw from Cabelas, http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Arrows-Shafts/Arrow-Building-Accessories%7C/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104192280/i/103858380/Cabelas-5000-RPM-Arrow-Cut-Off-Saw-Package/744740.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Farrow-building-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100024%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103858380%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104693580%253Bcat104192280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104192280%3Bcat103858380
> 
> I have Dremels and other cut off wheel saws, but really want to be sure my inserts sit true. I don't use tape and it leaves a very clean edge.


Thanks, a bit pricey but if it does a good job might be worth it. How a about a simple pipe cutter; has anyone tried that?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've cut dzns with a pipe cutter BUT they were allum....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know if anything else would work. I got an arrow cut off saw. The cut needs to be exact, if it's off a little it will cause bad flight an inconsistency. If you have a shop close, they can do it for you.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I taper the nock end with a normal taper tool, and then cut off the point end with a hand held hacksaw. I then taper the point end with a standard taper tool. Then glue on the points and nocks. Or better yet see attached photo for nocks.

OOPS. I'm sorry. I thought you were talking about real arrows- WOOD. LOL


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

harbor freight used to have a mini miter type saw or cutoff saw that was under $40 that works. sorry can't remember the exact name for it.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks to be like they used some kind of fine toothed chop saw... not exactly sure though. I couldn't see a hack saw working, but I could be wrong.


----------

